# Recent Air Canada carry on policies ???



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

Has anyone travelled recently and what is Air Canada's policy on carrying on a guitar or bass? This seems to change from time. We're of to Maui on the weekend and I have a headless bass I have been able to carry on in the past. My wife wants to take her keyboard and it has a flight case so we're hoping to check that with the baby strollers etc., hopefully being a little safer than general baggage.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

All the airlines have different policies for carry on. Some stick very close to the size/shape/wieght restrictions. So if they have that in place you would have to check it. On the other hand they will allow you to store certain items like that (breakable) up at the front of the plane. To be on the safe side I would call them in advance and ask them.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> All the airlines have different policies for carry on. Some stick very close to the size/shape/wieght restrictions. So if they have that in place you would have to check it. On the other hand they will allow you to store certain items like that (breakable) up at the front of the plane. To be on the safe side I would call them in advance and ask them.


Aside from the "place in front of the plane" (which I wasn't aware), you've got the overhead (which I doubt that you can fit a keyboard case up there), and you're allowed to store *things* under the seat in front of you as long as it still allows you to have room for your feet to be on the floor of the plane. In other words you can't store let say your keyboard case under the seat in front of you sticking out so that you put your feet on it. So it's pretty limited space especially with what you want to take onboard. Like GC said, I would call them in advance, they're always pretty accomodating.

Edit: I'm sorry dude, I misread: you will check the keyboard and stroller in but it's your bass that you want to take with you in which case, I don't see a problem with. Again, call them up. Have a nice trip lucky you.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my daughter gave me a baby taylor as a gift a few years ago, which is designed for travel and to fit easily in the overhead compartment when flying. i enjoyed one successful flight this way. after 9-11, everything changed. i've tried calling ahead, but what they tell me is that they won't make a decision until i get to the airport.

on a couple of short flights, i was told i could not take the guitar on board and it would have to be checked with regular baggage. the case is a softshell gig bag. the attendant assured me that it would be babied and, sure enough, it was, but these were small airlines (jetsgo, eg). you can be sure the larger airlines won't give this kind of personal service.

another thing to watch out for is insurance. i met a troubadour in denmark a couple of years ago whose vintage martin ended up as a pile of splinters on an overseas flight. he thought: no problem, i'll just claim the insurance. sadly, the airlines insure goods BY WEIGHT. i think he told me he ended up with something like $40.

bottom line: if i'm travelling long distances, i won't take my guitar.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I tried to convince Westjet to let me carry on my guitar awhile ago (my 1960 Gibson Melody Maker). Nope, they restrict to something like 24" long.
If I was travelling much where I wanted to take a guitar, I think I'd 1) buy a used Epi LP (or similar), and 2) get another gen 1 Protector case for it.

I own nothing I'm willing to let them put into luggage.


----------



## tommycanyouhearme (Jun 3, 2008)

This is what it says on Air Canada's Website Regarding musical instruments.

"Musical Instruments

Air Canada will try to accommodate smaller musical instruments (such as small guitars and violins) as part of a passenger's carry-on baggage allowance only if the instruments can be stowed in an approved area for cabin baggage (i.e. overhead bin, underneath passenger seat).

Important information for passengers flying on code share flight(s).

Customers are reminded to arrive prepared to check the item, as it is never guaranteed that it can be accommodated on board due to passenger loads, aircraft limitations and/or storage space available.

Larger musical instruments (i.e. tubas, double basses) must be checked, or a seat may be purchased for these instruments. Contact Air Canada Reservations for more information on purchasing an additional seat."

So, if you have one of those like.. little mini guitars that sound absolutely horrible.. you'd have better chances of getting it on the plane with you. It seems to be a matter of luck. I'm going to Germany for a month, and taking an acoustic guitar with me.. thankfully its a Yamaha F-10 or whatever and has seen much better days.. and I found the case for it in the garbage. So, I'll tape it up and see how it goes.
If you had anything expensive or of great sentimental value, I wouldn't bring anything to the check-in counter as you never know where your guitar is going to end up.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't flown AC for awhile because their prices are simply not competitive compared to some of the US carriers flying out of Buffalo, but a headless bass in a gig bag will fit into the overheads with no trouble and I've never had trouble carrying even a regular sized guitar onboard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Another thought is to hit the local guitar
shop at your destination and rent one for
the time that you'll be staying.


----------

